# MOM.Implementation



## lschmitt (Dec 31, 2015)

I have just encountered this problem after a Windows 10 update the other day. I read the other threads, and am exactly sure if the same thing applies. Some of the other answers talk about ATI catalyst, but I have AMD catalyst. Is that the same? Can I uninstall and then reinstall that and get rid of the error message?

Here is what my techguy system info says:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6126 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 940261 MB, Free - 524137 MB; E: Total - 953835 MB, Free - 542126 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0Y2MRG
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Also, the last line about the antivirus software ... I do have Windows Defender and I know it is working since it scans my system. Why does it say Disabled? I need to make sure I am protected against viruses.

Thank you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This is an issue with the Tech Guy Info Utility.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and model number of your Dell?
What's the "service tag' number and/or "express service code" number on it?

You're the 3rd person that I've seen here in the past few days that has a "MOM.Implementation" issue after doing an update in Windows 10.
It appears to be associated with the ATI/AMD graphics device in the computer.
These are the other 2 threads:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/error-message-after-recent-w10-update.1163039/
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/mom-implementation-error.1163273/

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lschmitt (Dec 31, 2015)

Dell XPS 8300

I'm sorry I can't find the service tag number or express service code number.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Dell XPS 8300* desktop appears to have originally come with Windows 7 Home Premium or Professional, 32-bit or 64-bit.
Dell has not tested it for Windows 10, so some applications or devices may not work properly with it.
Yours appears to have these primary devices:
Intel H67 chipset
AMD Radeon HD 6450 graphics
Realtek ALC887 high definition audio
Broadcom BCM57788 gigabit ethernet
Dell Wireless 1501/1520 mini-card

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lschmitt (Dec 31, 2015)

So in your opinion can I uninstall and reinstall the AMD Catalyst to correct the error?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, your system does not support win10. If you check the support page, it shows win7 as the only supported os. When you install an unsupported os, you are a beta tester; might work and it might not work. That system is now going on 5yr old and no mfg is going to invest the time to test/certify an obsolete system with a new operating system.

Did you do a clean install of win 10 OR did you do an upgrade? Remember just because an upgrade is offered, you still need to check whether ALL of your hardware will work with the new os.

Next just because a system or mb does not have win10 support, does not mean it will not work. It means it was never tested and found to work. I have one system here running win 10 enterprise on an older asus 790fx chipset board. Win 10 is not listed as a supported os however everything works fine.This was a clean install and not an upgrade.

You can try a clean install however that may or may not work.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you running any third party Antivirus program?


----------

